# Marina Chiche



## Alnitak




----------



## Alnitak

I discovered Marina Chiche last year in the ‘the sexiest musician’ thread. 
A few weeks later, by chance, I had the pleasure to meet her in an interview 
she gave two days before a concert she performed in my region. 
She has got a great sensibility, she plays with passion and a wide range of emotions, 
stuns the audience, and she’s so lovely, especially when she plays her eyes closed.

You’ll find her resumé in the post bellow:


----------



## Alnitak

_"My name is Marina. I am 26 years old. I have been playing the violin since ever…

I was born in Marseilles (in the south of France), sunny and blue. My main inspiration as a
child was the russian school of violin…though I have no official russian roots! (I must 
have been russian in a former life). My teacher, an Armenian, Jean Ter Merguerian gave 
me his passion of David Oistrakh, his teacher and Jascha Heifetz! At 16 I went to Paris 
Conservatoire - I missed Marseilles, the sun, Olympique de Marseille and the cicadas. But 
chamber music was great there. Teachers were PL Aimard and G Kurtag, unforgettable
lessons on Brahms and Bartok. Life-changing. Then I went to Vienna, where I have read 
so much of Hesse, Thomas Mann and Musil, my favorite authors. And Münich…I travelled 
quite a lot between Münich and Paris. I was starting musicology courses there. In the last
five years, my major encounter has definitively been Ana Chumanchenco, my "last" 
violin teacher. She has given me so much confidence and support.

I am now based in Paris, which I really like now (despite of pollution and metro). I 
happen to travel quite much, which I really like too. My first time in Japan in July was 
wonderful: I must have been Japanese in a past life ;-). I love travelling anyway…This 
summer I experienced in a two week time the fun of accepting to perform Paganini n°1 in 
one week preparation and to climb -unexpected- the Wayna Picchu in Peru! …

I am going on my musicology studies, which leads me to very inspiring and unexpected 
researchs. I was having my first official violin teaching experience last year. This year I
will be teaching at the prestigious Sciences Po School in Paris: an introduction to 
musicology!

My motto is: believe, celebrate, transmit. I do believe in music, I love celebrating it on
stage (I feel like a kid when playing a "big" concerto with orchestra), I am very honoured 
to have the opportunity to transmit it!

I hope to go on growing in this intense way of music-making and self-discovery."_


----------



## Mindperfect

Hello Marina, very beautiful playing! Bravo for Thais! I read your resume and was very happy learning that your teacher Jan Ter-Merkeryan and I studied with the same teacher in Yerevan, Armenia Karp Dombaev. I've heard Jan Ter-Merkeryan first time on stage when I was 6years old. he was playing brahms vln concerto and chaconne for ancore. It was his last concert in yerevan and then he immigrated to France. If you would like to chat with me here is my email [email protected]


----------

